# Puppy Separation Anxiety - ADVICE?? HELP



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Baby Kitana irenesarah

One of our members is having some anxiety issues!! and could use some advice.. I have not experienced this is SO LONG.. that I'm not sure what to do either.. but I've written a few things on her Baby Kitana thread - but felt it needed more notice!!

I know you have some answers and helpful suggestions ! Check out her post in the thread - 2nd page.


----------

